# Major beetle annoucement to all dealers



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

There is a major announcement coming from VW concerning the Beetle--what exactly it is we have to wait, but whatever it is its not going to be good......Do know it has to do with Production and the problems thereof and its effect on all orders now and Future orders if there will be.
Also knowing how VW handles there customer relations it will come with more skepticism......Harvey


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Where did you hear about this?


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

htg39 said:


> There is a major announcement coming from VW concerning the Beetle--what exactly it is we have to wait, but whatever it is its not going to be good......Do know it has to do with Production and the problems thereof and its effect on all orders now and Future orders if there will be.
> Also knowing how VW handles there customer relations it will come with more skepticism......Harvey


Sounds bad, can you tell us more?


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*major beetle announcement*

Dealers were notified......I will BET----By By Sunroof,Leather, and Headlight Option for the Year along with a Temporary Constraint on Black until The other Colors take Hold.....
All orders already in the System will have to be reconfiguered by the Dealers who placed the Orders.... and then they will be re-Scheduled for Late March-April Production..... Any takers out there..... Harvey


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

If I told them once, I told them a thousand times - Beetles and tequila don't mix.

Did they listen to me? Nooooooooo.......

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> If I told them once, I told them a thousand times - Beetles and tequila don't mix.
> 
> Did they listen to me? Nooooooooo.......
> 
> Bill


Bill, I heard they got so discombobulated by that upsy-dupsy, sidesy-widesy shuffling of our
orders by you that now they don't have a clue as to how to proceed?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

As of 4 P.M. (EST) today, my dealer hadn't received any 'doomsday' scenario as of yet.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

WTF? If I can't have a sunroof, I guess I'm going to keep my '09.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*major beetle announcement*

Couple of items-----The Dealers were only advised that they will be Receving a Letter from VW regarding Production and all the orders not Yet Built tht are in the System.
Logic tells me and the 2 Dealers I know that this Letter is going to have implications on the Orders placed and that will be placed for this Year......Its Obvious from whats going on that Elimination of some of these Options is the only way to fix the System for the foreseeable future.......Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VW better stop messin' around with Lady Ghia's order. I've heard that when she really gets
upset and loses her temper, out comes that 64 Karmann Ghia of her's to take her to the
local dealership where she starts doing her own version of 'demolition derby' in the parking
lot. With the flimsy way they make cars today, her little 'tank' goes through them like a hot 
knife through butter.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, my poor baby '64 Ghia was totaled by an idiot that decided my engine should be mid car. 
I loved that car....
Had a '69 Ghia after, but like it's color, it was a lemon...
Hoping my order was far enough along to make the cut... CROSSING FINGERS (toes, eyes, etc...)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I heard that VW is scheduling a Beetle commercial at the beginning of the 3rd quarter 
at the Super Bowl. They can't be thinking people who place orders after that commercial
are going to wait 5 to 6 months for delivery like many of us are having to. Then again,
who knows what to expect from them, for nothing VW does surprises me .


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

cough convertible cough.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Are the Beetles already ordered considered sales, or does a "sale" not count until actual delivery takes place? I am curious because 2012 Beetle sales are much lower than what I would have expected. As of 11-30-11, only about 3100 had been sold in the US. I would have thought more around 10,000. I know my dealership has the same 3 Beetles sitting on the lot ever since they arrived in October and they're already being offered for one dollar over invoice. This is rather shocking....and disappointing. I didn't expect it to be like 1998 when the first water-cooled Beetles came out, but I still thought we'd see about 40,000 annual sales of the latest Bug in the US alone. At the current rate, it will end up being less than HALF that figure. Even after the initial novelty of the first NBs wore off, they still moved about 30K a year until they really nosedived in 2009. If sales start off this slow, will there even be a Beetle by 2016 or 2017? Quite scary for Beetle fans (myself included...) 

I may be glad to still be holding onto my Passat. I was all set to trade it for a 2012 Beetle, but my wife talked me into waiting. I know it's not 1968 anymore, but sedans seem to be what VW sells best today.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Somehow they are increasing production? After all, VW plans to have a 60 sec Beetle commercial during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> Are the Beetles already ordered considered sales, or does a "sale" not count until actual delivery takes place? I am curious because 2012 Beetle sales are much lower than what I would have expected. As of 11-30-11, only about 3100 had been sold in the US. I would have thought more around 10,000. I know my dealership has the same 3 Beetles sitting on the lot ever since they arrived in October and they're already being offered for one dollar over invoice. This is rather shocking....and disappointing. I didn't expect it to be like 1998 when the first water-cooled Beetles came out, but I still thought we'd see about 40,000 annual sales of the latest Bug in the US alone. At the current rate, it will end up being less than HALF that figure. Even after the initial novelty of the first NBs wore off, they still moved about 30K a year until they really nosedived in 2009. If sales start off this slow, will there even be a Beetle by 2016 or 2017? Quite scary for Beetle fans (myself included...)
> 
> I may be glad to still be holding onto my Passat. I was all set to trade it for a 2012 Beetle, but my wife talked me into waiting. I know it's not 1968 anymore, but sedans seem to be what VW sells best today.


I'll be the first to say it. 

The 2012 Beetle will be a flop. From what little activity I see in this forum and newbeetle.org, I suspect Beetle sales will be a yawn for VW.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbup:


Cadenza_7o said:


> I'll be the first to say it.
> 
> The 2012 Beetle will be a flop. From what little activity I see in this forum and newbeetle.org, I suspect Beetle sales will be a yawn for VW.


I agree. They can't even get a Beetle with a manual transmission to any dealer so I'm pretty much done with this car for a while. I was excited at first but now....eh. :thumbdown:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the points made about sales and future viability are legitimate.

Frankly, I'm fine with it. I bought the Beetle to have something unique and it's been a rewarding experience. This car generates as much interest as some of my $100G+ and antique vehicles. As a bonus, it's a blast to drive.

Seriously, if VW stopped making the Beetle - that's O.K. by me. Heck, it's still a VW with a widely-distributed platform, which means good parts availability for the long-term regardless of whether or not it continues production.

I don't see a downside here.

Bill


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW knows the sales will never return to 1998/1999 levels, but New Beetle sales, even after 10 years on the market, were higher than Golf sales in the U.S. 

I predict sales will ramp up considerably. Keep in mind:
1. With the exception of the "High Five" commercial that aired for about two weeks roughly two months ago, *there has been no other Beetle ads on TV *(well, you can catch a glimpse of two Beetles in the "Sign and Drive" ad). One of my coworkers, an avid car buff, even said he couldn't tell it was a new Beetle (vs. a New Beetle) in the ad, so I'm intrigued to see what they do with the Super Bowl ad.
2. Due to delays by parts suppliers, *VW is only producing 1/3 of the available model combinations*. There are quite a few buyers looking for manual transmission cars and will wait till they are available. 
3. IIRC, not much metal moves off the showroom in the winter
4. There's no convertible. Not only will a convertible model boost sales, it will also boost consumer awareness. Convertibles, while low in sales volume, generate interest.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

The unique aspect is kinda cool, except when there is no option for a manual tranny.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I'll be the first to say it.
> 
> The 2012 Beetle will be a flop. From what little activity I see in this forum and newbeetle.org, I suspect Beetle sales will be a yawn for VW.


VW was looking to sell 5,000 units by the end of 2011. They were at 4,050 in November so they will hit their targets despite all the supply issues.

My understanding is that out of 19-20 possible trim configurations, something like 4-5 have been available so far and they aren't the most desirable. VW was making upgrades to the factory this month that should help alleviate some of supply issues that the Jetta and Beetle have been experiencing. If the upgrades are occurring this month and the supply issues finally get ironed out I would expect that by February or so things should finally be getting back to normal at the dealer level. 

Not what some people want to hear, but that's the reality.

-jamie


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't understand how ONE Turbo Sport with manual transmission 'pops up' at a 
dealer in Texas and no others can be found arriving anywhere? You're telling me
a plant with an output capacity of 500,000 cars last year decided to construct a
'one off' vehicle................and that's it? Heck, that car wasn't even for a customer
order since it just went into the dealer's inventory. 

P.S. - If I were running things, we would have the Beetle R & Convertible, the Scirocco R
and base model, as well as a modern day interpretation of the Karmann Ghia here in the
U.S. ASAP! Lady Ghia would star in the 'Ghia' commercials to go up against ' J-Lo ' in the
Fiat ones and I don't have to tell you who will be standing tall when the smoke clears.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Am I the only one that is getting tired of this?

Ron, I'm sorry your car isn't ready. I'm sorry that you're frustrated by the supplier issues that keep VW from producing all trim levels of the Beetle. I can't blame you. 

I also can't make you understand it's not that VW doesn't _want_ to produce your car (or that the workers are on 'siestas' all the time  ) it's that *they can't get the parts to make them*. I tried saying this in another thread here, but it's not like raw metal, plastic, and rubber go into one end of the factory and cars appear out the other. In this day and age assembly plants are just that; they assemble the cars from components shipped from other locations. If they can't get those components, then they can't make cars. It doesn't matter if the plant can assemble 500,000 cars a year, or 5 cars a month; if *they can't get parts, they can't build cars*. 

So, let's say Michelin suddenly couldn't manufacture 18" tires and they are the main supplier of tires for the Beetle. VW can only make as many Beetles as they have tires for at that moment. So when they run out of 18" tires, they have to stop production of Turbo models until they get more. I'm sure they are putting as much pressure on Michelin as possible to get more 18" tires, but they are at the mercy of Michelin. No one at the plant is sitting around saying "I don't feel like making Turbo models right now, so let's stop for awhile." 

Just like you, there are other people waiting for the car with the options they want, not just the ones that show up at the dealerships. VW knows this and I'm sure they are making every effort to produce the cars that people will buy or already have depostits on as quickly as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

It is worth explaining for some perspective how these things cascade...

Take the gauge pod that is supposed to be on the dash of the Turbo models. If that pod isn't ready, then VW would have to ship Turbo models without one of the features that is supposed to be standard. They technically have the right to do that if they want, but they rather ship it with all the features it is supposed to have. So no pod cluster means no turbos other than the launch edition models.

Same thing with sunroof. Same thing with HID headlamps and on and on. It sucks and they are working hard to correct the issues, but my understanding is that VW (and their suppliers) are stretched a little thin down in Mexico and the month of December has been an opportunity to catch up and make upgrades to increase volumes.

-jamie


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

UTE said:


> I think the points made about sales and future viability are legitimate.
> 
> Frankly, I'm fine with it. I bought the Beetle to have something unique and it's been a rewarding experience. This car generates as much interest as some of my $100G+ and antique vehicles. As a bonus, it's a blast to drive.
> 
> ...


Call it odd, but it's a psychological thing with me. If the Beetle was discontinued for good, I would not only not buy a new one, but I would also get rid of my 2000 model. The reason I bought my 2000 to begin with is because VW decided to bring the Beetle back in 1998. Yes, it's still a VW and parts availability would likely not be an issue, there's still the fact that you'd have a car that failed to appeal to enough buyers to warrant its existence. Ideally, as VW lovers, we should all be in Jettas!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Getting this back on track:

Did anyone get *confirmation* on what the major announcement is? Possibilities include:
- Announcement of convertible
- Announcement of Super Bowl ad
- Clarification on parts/car delays
- Announcement on 'sold orders' in the system


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> P.S. - If I were running things, we would have the Beetle R & Convertible, the Scirocco R
> and base model, as well as a modern day interpretation of the Karmann Ghia here in the
> U.S. ASAP! Lady Ghia would star in the 'Ghia' commercials to go up against ' J-Lo ' in the
> Fiat ones and I don't have to tell you who will be standing tall when the smoke clears.


:heart:I would grab a New Ghia in a heartbeat! :heart:
I would want to choose a "star" to portray me though. 

When my salesman has "read' me info on "my" car, he said it shows as SOLD.... At this point I have no idea what that really means. 
All the Beetles at my dealer have been sold, but I have yet to see any of them on the road.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just came back from the dealership and the head-honcho there has consistently informed
me as to everything he knows concerning the delays.......which is 'zilch'! He takes the time
to show me my car in the system but states that we at the vwvortex site know just as much
as he does. He doesn't understand why even information like the re-issuance of the 'pod', 
during build week 45, was never given to him by the main office. The only smidge of info
he received from VW, which he passed on to me a few weeks ago, was that the 'only' laser
cutter for the sun-roofs was a problem. How does VW justify not even keeping their top people
apprised of what is going on? My brother worked for GM some years back and his boss always
was privy to what the problems were. He would then tell his underlings how to present any
info to customers. Why doesn't VW believe in this kind of communication?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

moodylucy said:


> *When my salesman has "read' me info on "my" car, he said it shows as SOLD.... At this point I have no idea what that really means.* All the Beetles at my dealer have been sold, but I have yet to see any of them on the road.


It means they sold it to the wrong Lucy perhaps???


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

As far as this "getting back on track," my concerns are related to the delays. I didn't think that many people would opt for manual transmissions or Turbos or sunroofs or Navigation, etc. I thought the typical Beetle buyer would go for a Base 2.5 with auto. Therefore, I assumed this type of Beetle would make up the majority of sales. 

As for wishful thinking, I presumed the 2012 Beetle would rekindle a massive interest in this iconic car. I thought everything thus far in stock at dealers would be selling like hotcakes, and it's not happening. In the end, though, I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm still glad I didn't rush out to get one before finding out how well they'll actually sell. 

I love the New Beetle community, but they are sadly very small in number. The Roswell Event started out in 2000 with some 500 cars. In 2011, 37 NBs showed up!  

I was hoping that the release of the 2012 would drastically turn this trend around. It still could in the end, but it now seems that such a re-birth will involve a massive uphill struggle.


----------



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> As far as this "getting back on track," my concerns are related to the delays. I didn't think that many people would opt for manual transmissions or Turbos or sunroofs or Navigation, etc. I thought the typical Beetle buyer would go for a Base 2.5 with auto. Therefore, I assumed this type of Beetle would make up the majority of sales.
> 
> As for wishful thinking, I presumed the 2012 Beetle would rekindle a massive interest in this iconic car. I thought everything thus far in stock at dealers would be selling like hotcakes, and it's not happening. In the end, though, I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm still glad I didn't rush out to get one before finding out how well they'll actually sell.
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest with you, I kind of hope we don't end up with a million of them on the road. I mean, I want to have access to aftermarket products, and I know the more popular the vehicle is the more options we'll have there...but I'd love it if the car stayed somewhat rare.

My black turbo launch turns heads! I've had it two days and have had numerous questions about it. It's just kinda fun driving a car that people gawk at


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I don't think there'll be a million Beetle on the road. The air-cooled Bug was dirt cheap when VW was selling 400-500k of them per year. The current Beetle is really cool but the pricing leaves a lot of room for the competition.

IMO, it's a niche car and one that folks would love to customize/personalize (like the Mini Cooper). VW would open up the market much wider if they eventually go down that route. They might not though considering the world economy. The German automakers already have Plan B ready should the Euro currency fall apart. BMW has prepared a crisis plan to handle a world-wide sales drop of 30%. Yikes!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I don't think there'll be a million Beetle on the road. The air-cooled Bug was dirt cheap when VW was selling 400-500k of them per year. The current Beetle is really cool but the pricing leaves a lot of room for the competition.
> 
> IMO, it's a niche car and one that folks would love to customize/personalize (like the Mini Cooper). VW would open up the market much wider if they eventually go down that route. They might not though considering the world economy. The German automakers already have Plan B ready should the Euro currency fall apart. BMW has prepared a crisis plan to handle a world-wide sales drop of 30%. Yikes!!!


With Japan also running scared due to all that radiation that now is projected to last 40 years,
the door seems wide open for Korea to improve their position here.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

PPD3195 said:


> Well, to be honest with you, I kind of hope we don't end up with a million of them on the road. I mean, I want to have access to aftermarket products, and I know the more popular the vehicle is the more options we'll have there...but I'd love it if the car stayed somewhat rare.
> 
> My black turbo launch turns heads! I've had it two days and have had numerous questions about it. It's just kinda fun driving a car that people gawk at


I`ve had mine for three months now, still get people coming up asking questions about the car.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*major beetle announcement*

Saw it for myself--my Estimated delivery date---5/19/12.......8 plus months from Order.........amd this is my Second 2012 Beetle order.....
Saw that no further updates till 1/16/12
Also saw that anybody who got updates in the last 2 weeks------it did not ceme from the Factory its Dealer Hype......There has been no status changes since 12/20/11.
Asked the Dealer to check US Inventory----for loaded Turbo===no Color Preference....There are none.. except 2 that don't have zenon-19' Wheels...
Had Radio issues --they are replacing the radio
Inquiried about center console---none in the US have to order one ---4 Weeks from Germany....Harvey


----------



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Inquiried about center console---none in the US have to order one ---4 Weeks from Germany....Harvey


Harvey, what part of the center console are you looking for? My turbo is base on the interior...I'd love to add some of the upgrades if possible.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Am I the only one that is getting tired of this?


 This is nothing. Head on over to the Golf R forum for a while. :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bob Weaver said:


> This is nothing. Head on over to the Golf R forum for a while. :laugh:


What are they complaining about over at 'Golf R'? My dealer has a 'firm' delivery date of
2/24/12 for a Blue Golf R and a 'not so firm' delivery date of 3/19/12 for my Turbo Beetle.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Major beetle announcement*

My Launch Edition does not have the Center Console and arm Cushion----I sat in one that has one and it is more Comfortable so I was toying with the idea of ordering it----guess its close to $600.00 including Labor.
My Trepedation is once I order and Install my Second Beetle order ,which has it, it will be moved up from 5/15/12.......I told the Dealer if thats when it comes in I "Pass" and I will wait for the 2013 if there is one. Harvey


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband had a Mini, and his didn't have a center console/armrest. He didn't mind it, but I missed it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> My husband had a Mini, and his didn't have a center console/armrest. He didn't mind it, but I missed it.


Just a thought, but perhaps that was when you first started getting 'moody' ?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, I'd have to credit the Moody Blues with that, though I have always been moody! LOL


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

So anybody know exactly what the announcement is?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWTURB0 said:


> So anybody know exactly what the announcement is?


I believe it centers around the 'fact' that more Beetles will be delivered in 2012 than was the
case in 2011. Hmmm! Perhaps we should replace the above word 'fact' with 'rumor'. Yea! Now
it sounds about right.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

That is weird about the stick models. I've only seen one with a stick at my local dealer it was a non launch edition black turbo. Damn I should've driven that one.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> That is weird about the stick models. I've only seen one with a stick at my local dealer it was a non launch edition black turbo. Damn I should've driven that one.


That car is rarer than hens-teeth my friend !


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

ridgemanron said:


> That car is rarer than hens-teeth my friend !


Yup it was sold on the 22 of December called my buddy at the dealer, and confirmed today.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Yup it was sold on the 22 of December called my buddy at the dealer, and confirmed today.


I can't believe the lack of Christmas spirit in some people? You would have 'thunk' that he
would have, at the least, waited until after Dec. 25th with regard to gobbling up the car so
Santa could have taken it for a test ride when he came to town.


----------



## myfastisblack (Apr 25, 2006)

> fiftysomething
> Are the Beetles already ordered considered sales, or does a "sale" not count until actual delivery takes place? I am curious because 2012 Beetle sales are much lower than what I would have expected. As of 11-30-11, only about 3100 had been sold in the US. I would have thought more around 10,000. I know my dealership has the same 3 Beetles sitting on the lot ever since they arrived in October and they're already being offered for one dollar over invoice. This is rather shocking....and disappointing. I didn't expect it to be like 1998 when the first water-cooled Beetles came out, but I still thought we'd see about 40,000 annual sales of the latest Bug in the US alone. At the current rate, it will end up being less than HALF that figure. Even after the initial novelty of the first NBs wore off, they still moved about 30K a year until they really nosedived in 2009. If sales start off this slow, will there even be a Beetle by 2016 or 2017? Quite scary for Beetle fans (myself included...)


There's a difference between a "Sold Order" and a "Sold" car. A sold order is placed with the factory to get a car built. If everyone is honest (and some dealers aren't) the car is pushed through production so the customer gets it quicker than a typical factory order. A "Sold" car can only be reported to VW as "Sold" once it hits the port. None of the Beetle orders can be considered "Sold" by VW for the year because they're still in "production stock (being built at the factory)."

Like someone mentioned earlier, VW would rather make orders wait than deliver a sub-par product. They did the same thing with the EOS, releasing it in the fall instead of the previous spring, when convertibles are hottest, to be sure the roof was working correctly.

For those of us at the dealership, though, we're constantly having to :banghead: with this...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Although I love the styling of the 2012 Beetle I don't want to buy one until we know if we're getting the R. I'm not holding my breath, but I get a strong feeling if they do make it we'll get it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Does any of your Beetle's have a Bluetooth? I dont see anybody saying or comment about it.

Our buying decision is base on that feature.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Does any of your Beetle's have a Bluetooth?


This is an assumption, but my Beetle has the base radio and it has Bluetooth. And, if the base radio has Bluetooth I figure the upgrades do as well.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Although I love the styling of the 2012 Beetle I don't want to buy one until we know if we're getting the R. I'm not holding my breath, but I get a strong feeling if they do make it we'll get it. Fingers crossed.


If the 'R' does come it has been reported that it wouldn't be until late 2012. Right now the 
best guess is that it won't be AWD but perhaps someone could get an update at the next auto
show in the U.S.. The convertible seems to be where VW is concentrating their attention right
now, which makes sense if they're thinking about bringing it this spring or early summer.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe it centers around the 'fact' that more Beetles will be delivered in 2012 than was the
> case in 2011. Hmmm! Perhaps we should replace the above word 'fact' with 'rumor'. Yea! Now
> it sounds about right.


All of 16,537 Beetles, including the outgoing 2011 New Beetles, were sold in the US in 2011. There better be CONSIDERABLY more Beetles delivered than that in 2012! When the original New Beetle was released in 1998, over 80,000 went out the door. I would expect that even with far less fanfare than in 1998, VW should still be able to sell 30-40K units a year. 50K would be better, because the water-cooled Beetle community needs some serious growth!


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe it has bluetooth. There are phone buttons on the steering wheel. I accidentally hit one trying to turn up the volume and the computer lady was rather annoyed, claiming I had not set up a phone.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I believe it has bluetooth. There are phone buttons on the steering wheel. I accidentally hit one trying to turn up the volume and the computer lady was rather annoyed, claiming I had not set up a phone.


I'm concerned ! Look's as if 'Big Brother'.....or in this case 'Big Sister' is aware of all conversation
going on in the cabin areas of our cars when we're in there. And by all means, don't annoy the
listener like Katie did. I'm sure, because of it, there's a dossier being compiled on Katie. P.S.- 
I can just imagine how large the dossier they have on 'Moody Lucy' is because of that volcanic
personality she has.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

htg39 said:


> There is a major announcement coming from VW concerning the Beetle--what exactly it is we have to wait, but whatever it is its not going to be good......Do know it has to do with Production and the problems thereof and its effect on all orders now and Future orders if there will be.


Sooooooo.....has this happened yet? I asked about this at the Indianapolis Auto Show and no one that I talked to seemed to know anything about it including a rep from VW Corporate.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

The 2012 Passat is kicking ass in sales. The 2012 Beetle should be, too, but it isn't, and this is scary. At the current rate with production issues, VW would end up with about 18,000 Beetle sales by the end of 2012. With a new model, and based on New Beetle sales in the past, it should be triple that number. I love Beetles, but whether or not I remain a Beetle guy will depend on how well the latest model sells. Somebody above suggested that we may be seeing a flop here, and the scary part is that this could be correct. For the time being, I'm very grateful that I didn't trade my 2007 Passat in for the latest Beetle. I almost did.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> The 2012 Passat is kicking ass in sales. The 2012 Beetle should be, too, but it isn't, and this is scary. At the current rate with production issues, VW would end up with about 18,000 Beetle sales by the end of 2012. With a new model, and based on New Beetle sales in the past, it should be triple that number. I love Beetles, but whether or not I remain a Beetle guy will depend on how well the latest model sells. Somebody above suggested that we may be seeing a flop here, and the scary part is that this could be correct. For the time being, I'm very grateful that I didn't trade my 2007 Passat in for the latest Beetle. I almost did.


1. Help me understand: why would you NOT buy a Beetle just because it's not a huge seller?

2. I know it's hard to keep up with all the info/news out there, but Jamie, the owner/overseer/head honcho of VW Vortex, has stated that due to the production constraints, VW can only produce 1/3 of the possible trim/drivetrain combinations available. This 1/3 they _can_ produce are probably the _least desirable _of the combinations, so naturally sales are slow. As I've mentioned before, we've also entered the slowest sales period of the year. I wouldn't be nervous *at all *about the sales amounts currently. Once all variations are produced and spring rolls around and a convertible is at least announced (maybe even available) I firmly believe sales will pick up greatly. Although I have to add that the sales of this new Beetle will never return to 1998/1999 levels. Which is fine by me.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

50 sum - 

Don't trade in your Passat... wait till all the Beetle variants arrive and make your decision then. I'm waiting for the TDI, convertible and whatever else. 

The '12 Beetle won't do as well as the Mk4-platform NB. IMO, the price of the '12 is too high for the current economic downturn whereas 1998 was the start of easy credit that created the real estate bubble. Now banks don't want to lend, sometimes even among themselves. 

The reason the '12 Passat does well is it's priced competitively (and no production glitches). Labor rates for auto-workers in the US is about half that of Germany. Unless our Mexican Juan and Humberto are paid at a higher rate than our Joe and Jane, VW should really lower the price of the Beetle at least by $2000 across the board. If the Euro goes to the crapper and its value tanks against the Greenback (which it likely will), all the components made in Germany for the Beetle should cost less in the near future. The MSRP on a fully load Turbo Beetle should top out at $26-27k. 

Good reading on German vs US auto industry: http://www.remappingdebate.org/article/tale-two-systems?source=patrick.net&page=0,0


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm concerned ! Look's as if 'Big Brother'.....or in this case 'Big Sister' is aware of all conversation
> going on in the cabin areas of our cars when we're in there. And by all means, don't annoy the
> listener like Katie did. I'm sure, because of it, there's a dossier being compiled on Katie. P.S.-
> I can just imagine how large the dossier they have on 'Moody Lucy' is because of that volcanic
> personality she has.


Watch out! Ask my students!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 1. Help me understand: why would you NOT buy a Beetle just because it's not a huge seller?
> 
> 2. I know it's hard to keep up with all the info/news out there, but Jamie, the owner/overseer/head honcho of VW Vortex, has stated that due to the production constraints, VW can only produce 1/3 of the possible trim/drivetrain combinations available. This 1/3 they _can_ produce are probably the _least desirable _of the combinations, so naturally sales are slow. As I've mentioned before, we've also entered the slowest sales period of the year. I wouldn't be nervous *at all *about the sales amounts currently. Once all variations are produced and spring rolls around and a convertible is at least announced (maybe even available) I firmly believe sales will pick up greatly. Although I have to add that the sales of this new Beetle will never return to 1998/1999 levels. Which is fine by me.


In answer to question #1, because slow-selling cars will eventually be discontinued. If, for example, I knew that the Beetle would stop production in, say, 2017, I wouldn't bother to buy one, because it would be like owning a Chevy Cavalier or a Dodge Neon. Translation? Obsolete. Similarly, If I had a thing for American cars, I'd never buy a Saturn or Mercury, because the entire brands have been killed. Now, this would be like having a Packard or a DeSoto. I want to keep cars for years and years and at the same time know that the model I'm driving has been made for decades and will continue to me made for decades to come, despite redesigns. For example, the Passat has been around since 1973. They were called Dashers and then Quantums for a while, (in the US) but 39 years later, they're still being produced and now this nameplate even has a variant (the CC). 

As for #2, I understand the production issues, but that should have been better-thought out ahead of time. If this were the case, then maybe the 2012 Beetles WOULD sell like the 98-99 models did. I guess we'll have to wait a while and see.

I'm just disappointed because I thought the launch of the '12 Beetles would double the size of the water-cooled Beetle community almost immediately, and from all indicators thus far, that ain't gonna happen. I was hoping the water-cooled Beetles would one day be as iconic as the original air-cooleds.


----------

